# The Mule Deer Trip, Marfa, Texas



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

First, let me say I am an idiot when it comes to new technology, I brought the dang tv cable instead of the computer cable for my brand new digital, so pics will have to wait a day or so. I drove out on Friday from Weatherford (Thanksgiving spent at my Aunt and Uncle's place)to Marfa (not too bad, it was only about 8 hours). We were hunting with Wayne Weimer's Alamito Guide Service. He has 500,000 acres under lease this year in the Marfa/Alpine area, and he said they would harvest 20 deer off of all of that this year. My guide was David Williams and his 11 year old son, Shawn. Let me tell you, this kid can spot a flea on a deer's butt at 1 mile. I have guided for over ten years and never seen anyone who could spot game like this kid. More on that later. There were four hunters in our group, and my dad was along as "camp mascot". Saturday, we start working a 100,000 acre ranch south of Marfa. We spot several does and small yearling bucks, and one really interesting non-typical. He had your typical forks on the right side (and a brow tine), but his left side was a big blade about 20 inches long with a crab claw fork on the end. David asked if I wanted him, and I said no, looking for the classic mulie for my first one. So, we kept searching the canyons and high greasewood flats. Let me tell you, we saw close to 150 deer on Saturday. David and I did an extended walk (~5-7 miles) through one greasewood flat and saw some young bucks, but no shooters. We did see a nice 6X5 that afternoon, but never could get in position to really look him over or get a possible shot. I popped two coyotes during the day (David was ranch foreman on this particular ranch, and was not happy when I missed the third coyote). Shawn, his son, picked out probably 80% of the deer before anyone else saw them (I felt like a blind man at times "Where is he?" "He's next to the big rock." "uh, which big rock?"). Anybody who says mulies are dumb, well, when a mature buck would bust us and take off, he never stopped, I watched one go for 4 miles and never slow down. On the way back to camp at dusk, a big boar hog (I actually spotted this one first, since he was 50 yards in front of the jeep blocking the road) popped up and I dusted him at David's request. We got back to camp, and my godfather, Jim, had his buck in the cooler. BEAUTIFUL 5x5, 22" inside, back tines were 15", deep forks, good mass. I was a bit unsure on where to take the last mass measurement, but I got a score of 173 and change with almost no deductions. Johnny, another one of our group, had missed one as good or better on a 300+ yard shot. Sunday, we headed across the road to a ~30,000 acre ranch called the Hubbard, and right out of the gate David spots an nice buck on a ridge about a mile across a flat. So, off we go on foot, across the flat, up the ridge (which turned into friggin' Mt.Everest) and look into the draw on the other side, NOPE, he had us pegged and had doubled back and was now on the flat at 250 yards. I fiddle fart around trying to get the sticks up, and he takes off. Well, now I can get a good look at him. AT LEAST 16" on the back tines, heavy, long beams, 22+ inside. We watch him cross the flat to a small hill RIGHT BY THE JEEP. Back we go, down mt. everest, across the flat, over the hill, into a big greasewood choked draw. He was gone, dang it. We continue our jeep tour, and about an hour later, we are coming up a small hill, Shawn turns to me and says "I bet there will be a big buck on the other side of this hill". We crest the hill, and Shawn says "stop the jeep! he's right in front of us!" I see nothing. We are on a small flat on top of this hill, with nothing larger than a chola cactus and a yucca in sight. "Where is he?" " to the right of the cactus", "uh, which cactus?" "the yucca" Mind you, this is a distance of about 60 yards. I am still not seeing this deer. Shawn finally grabs my chin, turns my head ever so slightly, and there, sticking up above greasewood about 18" high, is a perfect 5x5 rack. Nothing else visible. The buck was upwind of us so couldn't hear us. I get set up, whistle, deer doesn't move.Yell, rack turns slightly. I tell David to throw a rock at him. He does, deer pops up, I squeeze and "CLICK". I had forgotten to load a round. ****!!! I slam one in and fire as he takes his first step and drop him in his tracks. This deer was big in the body, let me tell you. Not only that, he had a thick, gnarled rack. 5.5" bases, and no mass measurement under 4.5. His forks weren't deep, but I was ecstatic. He grossed just over 150 with an inside spread of 21, and he weighed 190 dressed. The other two hunters also tagged out on nice 5x5s on sunday morning. More to come when I get the pics downloaded.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Cool report, congrats on your muley. Post them pics!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Great story James. Congratulations.


----------



## CAPI TRAV (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice, congrats on the first one.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

Congrats and great story.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations -- really looking forward to your pictures. Don't you hate it when someone tells you "He's right next to that mesquite." Right, there are only 8 million mesquites here.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great story...congratulations.

TH


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Congrats. ready to see the pics


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

What a great adventure. Now bring on the pictures.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

I know Wayne and David. Good people. Congrats.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Good story. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Congrats James. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Congrats Mr Howell.....great story, with Family too. Should be some Heirloom photos.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Congrats. Great read. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Man, I just feel the urge... to do it to you..(even if blurry and hard to see.. .LOL)..


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Man, I just feel the urge... to do it to you..(even if blurry and hard to see.. .LOL)..


No kidding!! I've seen some threads the pics were so bad they would have been better without the pics. :rotfl: _Howdy!_


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Super story, congrats on the muley. Can't wait to see the picks!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounded like a great time for all............congrats


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

okey-dokey. Let's see if this works.

Pic 1, me and Eagle Eye Shawn Williams (age 11) with the buck

Pic 2, Shawn and buck

Pic 3, Group shot with all 4 bucks taken

pic 4 and 5, my buck and the 170+ taken by my godfather


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

no workie


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

just edited it. forgot to hit that "upload" button.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Very nice trip! congrats on the mulie!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Holy Cow! Awsome


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Carnage! Awesome...


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Nice mass on your buck, way to go. All fine mulies all around.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great pics. I'm jealous.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Great hunt. Congrats. Old Marfa can get as cold as anywhere on earth after that sun goes down this time of year. CF?


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

You bet. When I got up Tuesday morning, it was 9. That's degrees, not the time I woke up.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great Report, man I love to hunt in West Texas. I hunted on the 
Mcknight ranch in Fort Davis for many years. Thank's for the 
play by play and the photo's. Later Baker


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting the great pictures. I echo the comments about the mass on some of those bucks -- very nice.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice buck James I like those knots gives it some character. Looks like yall all killed mature deer I'd like to kill a good Texas mulie. I know you know what to do with that tongue before taking pictures.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Congrats to you all, A family hunt to remember always. That is a beautiful Buck(s)
I could never be able to make a hunt like that because of the walking and stalking,
But I got to live it in my dreams through your post.
Thank you for that Mr. Howell. I like to read all your posts, this one was special to me.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The story was great, but those pics the only word I can think of is WOW!!!! Another congrats to you and the whole family on some really very nice muleies!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

dern nice deer. That one of yours with the acorn points, he must have one heck of an accident while he was in velvet. Great character in the antlers.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Really nice WT mulies James..........You dont know how jealous I really am.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Great hunt and great story, you need to write the Editorials in Angler mag.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Dude, nice deer!!!!!


----------

